# 10 reasons why I&#039;m better than jarrod at chroming



## shroomerboomer6969 (Feb 17, 2013)

1. i have better jean cut offs.
2. i have better vision, some compare me to a hawk.
3.he lives in el paso.
4.i once benched 210 pounds.
5.ive jumped my escort farther.
6.i have more holly hatchet cds.
7.highlife.
8.he is related to ryan eggeman.
9.i have more kurt russell dads.
10.i got dusts number first.


----------



## shroomerboomer6969 (Feb 17, 2013)

auto correct sucks "shrooming"


----------



## seth beachy05 (Feb 16, 2014)

10 reasons why Josh is a worse shroomer than me...

1. He blames things on auto correct but really just cannot spell
2. Walter
3. I stay true and still own a escort.... 95 to be exact
4. I taught him how to shroom
5. I was taught by Pete Beyler
6. I still have Dustys number
7. You buy all of your shrooms from Paul 
8. Pony Boy told me I am tougher than mustangs
9. I own every now cd to ever come out
10. I used to ride the bus with Matt wiles and Seth Beachy


----------



## shroomerboomer6969 (Feb 17, 2013)

http://youtu.be/JyD8BxoB2To
this is how i make an entrance to any room I'm walking into.
691.


----------

